
Clever Australian crows have learnt how to make a meal of cane toads - sohkamyung
http://www.australiangeographic.com.au/topics/wildlife/2018/01/can-crows-eat-cane-toads
======
pedalpete
For those not aware of the context of the article, the Cane Toad was imported
to Australia to rid the Sugar Cane fields of an infectious beetle.

As the numbers multiply, there is a constant battle to find a way to rid the
country of the foreign invader.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cane_toads_in_Australia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cane_toads_in_Australia)

Rumour has it that after all the impact the Cane Toad has had on Australia, it
never had the desired effect of eating the Cane Beetles.

